

New Features Twitter Needs to Compete - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/03/18/new-features-twitter-needs-to-compete/

======
jraines
> Is Twitter getting alarmingly stale?

I'd say yes.

I agree especially with this point:

>The ability to have private or semi-private group conversations.

Or just some kind of grouping functionality for the people you follow, like
Facebook's ability to create friend groupings that only you see.

Also some kind of batching would be nice, the way Friendfeed does with Twitter
posts. No way I'd follow someone high volume like Scoble or Dave Winer (or a
zillion other people who can fill up your stream) within the actual Twitter
app when I can get these batches on FF.

------
martianpenguin
Re: Tagging: I noticed some people have started tagging posts with # before
words. I think they could implement that special character to work similarly
to how the @ character works.

